# My pup won't swim!



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Any Ideas on how to get him into the water...we will all be having fun in the pool but he never comes in....the only time he went in is when he accidentally fell in. Maybe he is scared because he fell in. He won't even go on the stairs. He goes to the edge thought and he looks anxious as if he wants to go in...??? any ideas


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Our guy was timid near water.
Now anytime we are near water he is uncontrolable...
Try going to a lake where the water is shallow.
you go in and play around exaggerating how much fun you are having.
play catch and run around. you pup will linger around the shore and eventually 
take the plunge.
Pools can be intimidating because there is no comfort zone to stand and wade around. basically it is sink or swim when it comes to pools.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

How deep is the pool that he fell into?
He probably got spooked and that is why he is staying away.
Is there any place that you can take him where he can go into the water at his own pace? Maybe start somewhere where it is really shallow.

We started Timber off at a beach where he could go in on his own. At first, he just stood and stared but after a few minutes, he ventured up to it, then in a bit. He never got past his elbows that first time but that was ok. When we took him back, he was comfortable enough to go right in off the bat.
Now, we can't keep him out of water!!!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

He fell right into 3.5feet of water so he couldn't touch the ground....I think he got spooked....


----------



## Deuce (Aug 8, 2009)

Start him off with a hard plastic kiddie pool (got mine at PetSmart for $9.00). Play with him in it and gradually work him up to deeper water (pond, beach, etc.) until he is comfortable swimming with you there. He'll get it. Just be patient with him and make it fun. 

Picture of my pup in the hard plastic kiddie pool here (2nd pic down):
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62340

Good luck!


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Duke (7 mos. old) prefers to walk into the water from the beach - doesn't like jumping in the water off the boat, like he prefers to see the bottom. He loves to walk in the water up to his belly, but is still a bit apprehensive at first about going in deeper, so we've thrown his bumper in and he is so enthusiastic about that thing, he swam out to get it. Then he doesn't want to stop. But each new day, it's the same thing. 

He has fallen off the boat or dock into the water a few times - doesn't panic, gets out and shakes, but won't jump in.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

oh yea PS he will swim...
might be scar'd for a long time but yep he'll swim :doh:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't throw him in!!!
Of course he'll swim, they can all swim.
Imagine if you have never been swimming before and someone throws you into the deep end of a pool. Not too much fun 
He could end up being terrified of the water and it may stay with him for the rest of his life.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

At least you'll have less hair in the pool filter! I had a lab who fell in as a pup and never liked to swim. Although, he jumped in once when he got really excited when a few of us jumped in the water all at the same time, and all of a sudden there were four huge paws splashing next to me. Mostly he liked to just sit on the stairs and splash at the water jet. 

Dodger on the other hand is a water magnet. He started swimming by being around other dogs swimming in the pond. Maybe you could find somewhere where the water gets gradually deeper so he can just splash around until he is comfortable with deeper water. Or find a friend with a dog who will swim to entice him into the water.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

i guess somebody else found that post distasteful besides you and me Timberwolf ......poof..... post vanished


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My 2-year-old golden granddog wanted nothing to do with swimming until two weekends ago. My son took him to a reservoir and went swimming himself. The pup couldn't stand not being with his dad, so he tried it and loved it! Now, he's a stick-fetching fool Try a beach....it just might work.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to agree with those folks who say don't force him into the water. Let him proceed at his own pace. 

Just curious, how did you react when he fell in that first time? 

My pup is big pool enthusiast. I was right there the first time he fell in the pool. I was close enough to pull him out. But I could see that he was swimming. Since I was close enough to rescue him if he needed help, I decided that instead of immediately pulling him out of the water I would talk him to the steps where he could get out without my help. For several weeks after that he was more cautious around the pool. After that we took him to the beach and the river where the water gets gradually deeper. Now he is in the pool almost every day.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Cody was very hesitant to go in the pool, he would go on the first step but no farther. We took him to a lake and started throwing sticks, first very close and then gradually farther out. Pretty soon he was swimming out for the sticks. We kept him on a long lead so he wouldn't go out too far and kept the sessions to about 10 mins. He still hesitates a bit in the pool, but is venturing out more and more.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny didn't show any interest in getting in the water at all until she was 2.

She passed up Lake Michigan, the kiddy pool, everything.

Then, in Florida, we walked past a concrete boat launch ramp and she wandered into the water. We haven't been able to keep her out since then.

Give your pup time, he'll grow into it. We think Penny didn't like the water when it was 'bigger' than she was. Once she got taller, she felt more powerful and confident.

I've never met a Golden that didn't end up loving the water!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I have to agree with those folks who say don't force him into the water. Let him proceed at his own pace.
> 
> Just curious, how did you react when he fell in that first time?
> 
> My pup is big pool enthusiast. I was right there the first time he fell in the pool. I was close enough to pull him out. But I could see that he was swimming. Since I was close enough to rescue him if he needed help, I decided that instead of immediately pulling him out of the water I would talk him to the steps where he could get out without my help. For several weeks after that he was more cautious around the pool. After that we took him to the beach and the river where the water gets gradually deeper. Now he is in the pool almost every day.


My wife at first was like "OH MY GOD GET HIM"....I said no wait! wait! and I let him swim to the stairs and I praised him....he really seems like he wants to go in....he is by the edge and he is looking and looking and running and he looks anxious. I have to find a beach that will let me take the dog....FYI he is just over 1 year old.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've said this before...

Doritos float


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly never used to swim (until we went on vacation - pics are on my profile). I really wanted her to enjoy the lake, and bribed her in with treats. She still was not comfortable enough to go deeper than her belly, but my boyfriend had the brilliant idea of taking her in on the sandbar. I walked her over to the sandbar (the water on the sandbar comes up to a Milly's knees for about 50 feet), and she loved it! She ran about, lept through the air, splashed to her hearts content. So I walked out a bit more. She followed. I walked more. She followed. I finally knew I was at the edge of the sandbar and decided to go deep enough to see if she would swim, and she did! She loved it! She'd follow me all over the deep parts of the lake, and really seemed to love swimming. However, she would only go into the deep part if she could go in via the sandbar. For some reason she seems to have a fear of the shoreline. I've never tried a pool... I would be SHOCKED if she liked it.


----------

